

Getting users to tag the 166,000 patterns on Ravelry - pingswept
http://blog.ravelry.com/2010/07/09/its-time-for-a-ravelry-search-party/

======
pingswept
~85,000 patterns tagged in the first day. Pretty effective means of organizing
content.

